# Frage zum bequiet! Silent Base 600



## Xaphyr (9. März 2016)

Hallo zusammen.

Da ich vorhabe, ein neues Gehäuse für die Daddelkiste meiner besseren Hälfte anzuschaffen,
suche ich ein Gehäuse mit neutralen LEDs, da das Innenleben violett beleuchtet werden soll.
Das Corsair 350d zum Beispiel hat lediglich weiße LEDs, mit dem habe ich ein anderes System für eine Freundin aufgebaut, sieht richtig gut aus, da die LED zu allen Farben passen.

In diesem System haben wir bisher CPU Kühler, Gehäuselüfter und Netzteil von bequiet! verbaut und wir möchten das Gehäuse nach Möglichkeit auch von denen wählen.
Daher meine Frage, kann mir jemand sagen, welche Farbe die LED des Silent Base 600 black haben?
Ich finde nämlich zum verrecken im Netz keine Bilder oder schriftliche Infos dazu...


----------



## Multikill307 (9. März 2016)

Hallo Xaphyr,

ich habe hier ein Silent Base 600 mit Window in Orange. In meinem Gehäuse sind lediglich die Power und die HDD LED integriert. Mehr ist nicht verbaut. Bei mir sind die ebenfalls in Orange. Die Power LED ist im PowerButton verbaut und die HDD LED in dem hellen "Strich" zwischen Power Button und Frontaudio. 

Gruß Multi


----------



## Dragon AMD (9. März 2016)

Also wenn die designs in orange sind ist die beleuchtung auch orange.

Wenn du Silber wählst sind sie weiß.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. März 2016)

Oh cool, danke sehr.
Und beim schwarzen?


----------



## Leob12 (9. März 2016)

Leuchtet es schwarz^^ nö, weiß oder gar nix wären meine Tipps.


----------



## Xaphyr (9. März 2016)

Das wäre auch meine Hoffnung. ^^
Hauptsache nicht blau oder rot.


----------



## corcoran2 (9. März 2016)

Leuchtet weiß!


----------



## Xaphyr (9. März 2016)

Wirklich? Im ernst?
Hast du das selbst oder woher beziehst du dein Wissen?
Auf jeden Fall vielen lieben Dank für die Info!


----------



## corcoran2 (9. März 2016)

Ist doch logisch.....schwarz kann nicht leuchten.....und ein blaues Gehäuse gibt es nicht.....von daher!


----------



## Xaphyr (9. März 2016)

Also denkst du es dir nur?
Das heisst ja nicht, dass du es sicher wissen kannst...


----------



## Leob12 (10. März 2016)

Frang im BQ-Bereich hier im Forum nach wenn du ganz sicher gehen willst.


----------



## Xaphyr (10. März 2016)

Öhm... da sind wir doch?! ^^


----------



## be quiet! Support (10. März 2016)

Hey,
der Powerknopf leuchtet bei uns weiß, ausser Du kaufst eine orangene Version, dann leuchtet er orange.

Xabhyr, ich hoffe hier wird nicht aneinander vorbei geredet. Es geht nur um den Knopf auf dem Deckeln, richtig? Denn einen Innenbeleuchtung oder Ähnliches hat die Silent Base Serie nicht. Dafür müsstest Du extra LEDs stripes kaufen oder die Kaltlichtkathoden aus dem Keller holen 

Grüße
Christian


----------



## corcoran2 (10. März 2016)

Sag ich doch!


----------



## Xaphyr (10. März 2016)

be quiet! Support schrieb:


> Hey,
> der Powerknopf leuchtet bei uns weiß, ausser Du kaufst eine orangene Version, dann leuchtet er orange.
> 
> Xabhyr, ich hoffe hier wird nicht aneinander vorbei geredet. Es geht nur um den Knopf auf dem Deckeln, richtig? Denn einen Innenbeleuchtung oder Ähnliches hat die Silent Base Serie nicht. Dafür müsstest Du extra LEDs stripes kaufen oder die Kaltlichtkathoden aus dem Keller holen



Genau das habe ich vor, wie ich ja bereits in meinem Eingangsposting schrieb.
Daher wäre es mir schon lieb wenn die Betriebs-LED und der Powerknopf neutral erstrahlen, was sie, laut deiner Aussage, ja offenbar machen.
Vielen Dank für die Antwort, dann werden wir ein Silent Base 600 in schwarz adoptieren. ^^


----------



## orca113 (11. März 2016)

Kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob ich im Deckel bzw. an der Oberseite des Silent Base 600 einen Radiator mit Lüftern verbaut bekomme ohne das dies mit dem Board kollidiert?

Wenn ja wie groß darf das Paket aus Radiator und Lüftern sein? Lang soll der zu verbauende Radi 240mm sein.


----------



## mr2insane (20. März 2016)

orca113 schrieb:


> Kann mir irgendjemand sagen ob ich im Deckel bzw. an der Oberseite des Silent Base 600 einen Radiator mit Lüftern verbaut bekomme ohne das dies mit dem Board kollidiert?
> 
> Wenn ja wie groß darf das Paket aus Radiator und Lüftern sein? Lang soll der zu verbauende Radi 240mm sein.



max 240er Radiator passt


----------

